# Spanky



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

This is my American Bulldog Spanky. We rescued him from a very bad home, where the owners were mistreating him, he was very skinny, and they were going to give him to people that were going to fight him 
He has turned out to be a very big dog and he is very loving and very strong


----------



## Critter Aficionado (Jan 30, 2011)

He's adorable, I want to pinch those lips. That's great you were able to get him. People that get the Bull breeds for irreputable purposes absolutely make my blood boil, as if these dogs don't have enough problems due to a few morons ruining their once family dog reputations.


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

I just couldnt say no to taking him in. He is such a doll. He was very easy to train. His only issue is he wants to play with the cat and the cat is hateful and attacks him, but he still tries, he isnt agressive at all, just very BIG. when i first got him he was skin and bones and weighed 79 lbs, he is easily 120-130 lbs, mostly muscle.
Yeah the people that had him were horrible, the cops had been to their house multiple times, for various reasons, but where we live they do not enforce animal cruelty laws, especially where dogs and cats are concerned, because of all the hunters in the area


----------



## Murinae (Apr 8, 2011)

What a handsome boy


----------



## Ratsanctuary (Mar 24, 2011)

He says "Thanx"


----------

